
The GrownChildCam - bentoner
http://www.blog.sethroberts.net/2008/07/11/grownchildcam-new-treatment-for-depression/
======
ardit33
I use skype to talk to my parents, and it is pretty good. Sometimes I feel
like they are close, especially when you full screen the video. When it was my
father's bday, I bought a cake, put some candles on it, and singed to him
happy bday, in front of skype. I ate if of course, but they ate the cake my
mom did for him at the same time.

I see my parents about 2-3 times a year, and something like skype (and maybe
yahoo messenger), helps to fill the gap.

Who said that web 2.0 -ish apps are totally useless is wrong. They can
actually change the world and make people's lives a little better.

------
emmett
My mother (who thankfully is not so old) uses the Justin.tv officecam for
exactly this.

------
noonespecial
Neat idea. I'd like to know more about the computers and software between
camera and TV. It sounds like he's been able ot do better than I've done so
far with linux boxes and Haupauge cards.

------
LogicHoleFlaw
Wow. That is incredibly poignant.

~~~
bprater
Yes. Totally amazing hack. The stuff I like to see here. (A few more tech
details would be righteous but I'm sure the hackers here have ideas on how
they could do the same thing.)

------
jodrellblank
Since my Gran was in a home, I've thought that IT / the internet really should
be able to help with some of the loneliness.

I know I feel more connected with forums and IRC than I do without.

------
cdr
Nothing against Jacob Nelik, but ideally if your mother has nothing to live
for but you, wouldn't it be more helpful to try to get her to develop some
other friends/interests?

------
siculars
big up to seth roberts. good job man, good job.

